# Is this smartweed ?



## deepwater (Apr 30, 2017)

I've researched many pictures and this looks similar, just not sure. I doesn't have seeds on it.


----------



## Duckbuster82 (Apr 30, 2017)

Hard to tell from that picture. Need flowers or seed for me to tell. Take some more pics of the leaves up close and the stems. You can use guides online to tell.


----------



## across the river (Apr 30, 2017)

Can't tell for sure, but it looks like it.  With the stalk and alternating  leaves I'm not sure what else it would be growing there.    There are different varieties, and some make more seed and spread more than others.


----------



## deepwater (Apr 30, 2017)

Thanks for the replies, I'll keep an eye on it and see if seeds show up


----------



## Vernon Holt (May 1, 2017)

deepwater said:


> View attachment 903781
> 
> I've researched many pictures and this looks similar, just not sure. I doesn't have seeds on it.



Don't think it's Smartweed.  Try Spiderwort.


----------



## MudDucker (May 1, 2017)

Smart week has a pinkish flower.


----------

